# Beaucerons



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

I'd like to get another dog in the next few years, and I'm considering a Beauceron instead of another German Shepherd. I've had German Shepherds for twenty years, just considering something a little different. I like that they are big herding dogs, not too dissimilar to German Shepherds from what I can tell, and I like the harlequin coloring. I don't like ear cropping, and if I decide to go this route, I'd buy one in France, since we go to Europe every year (German husband).
I like this dog:
Elevage du serment des brumes - eleveur de chiens Berger de Beauce

So, anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've met a very few, the two that I met last, (at a dog show),,were very very very aloof,,which is fine by me, I like an aloof dog Nice looking dogs, there aren't that many good breeders here in the states from what the owners of these two I met said.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've met a very few, the two that I met last, (at a dog show),,were very very very aloof,,which is fine by me, I like an aloof dog Nice looking dogs, there aren't that many good breeders here in the states from what the owners of these two I met said.


I like aloof, I don't like my dog running up to strangers for petting. If I wanted that, I'd get a lab or a golden retriever, nice dogs, just not my personality. The few breeders I've seen here have the black dogs, and crop their ears. If I get one, I'd want a harlequin, and I just can't stand ear cropping. To me it always looks like someone cut off their ears, which is exactly what someone did. Another point, they are rare in the US, so not too many to choose from, and I'm guessing expensive here. Puppies are just not that expensive in Europe, and if we are there anyway, I can bring one back with us.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I almost got a Beauceron before I got Qiva. I met quite a few of them and almost put a deposit down. The reason I didnt end up with them is because they are too sharp for my taste, and a LOT of them have questionable temperaments.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

Also on the note of harlequin, it fades. By the time they hit 4 or 5 they just look like a muddy black/tan. They end up looking like this, although he kept more coloring then a lot of them I have seen http://www.overhill.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/beauceron/beauceron1.jpg


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

best that I know, If I were to get one , this is where it would be from Page Title -- have worked with Esa in French Ring --- he is very passionate about having a dog with correct breed character and soundness , whatever breed it should be. Met his Malinois Ferrari -- excellent temperament , not crazy or hyper like so many .


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

mjta said:


> Also on the note of harlequin, it fades. By the time they hit 4 or 5 they just look like a muddy black/tan. They end up looking like this, although he kept more coloring then a lot of them I have seen http://www.overhill.co.uk/wp-content/gallery/beauceron/beauceron1.jpg


Well that explains it. I've seen photos of very dark harlequins, I didn't realize it fades.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

you may want to talk to Esa . He goes to France to compete so will know some of the better kennels and better dogs!


----------



## BasRouge (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi, actually, this is the thread that drives me here, so I guess I'm just gonna tell you about the Beauceron.

I'm french and I live in France. Beaucerons are veeeery commun over here.

A little bit of history first: Beaucerons were bred for herding AND protecting the herd. On that purpose they weren't made to be very friendly with strangers, and they were made strong in order to fight against predators such as wolves. About that, the tan spots just above their eyes are supposed to mimick open eyes even when the dog is asleep lol.

Their "protectiveness" made them great allies for farmer who chained them up and used them to give alert at any intruder. So, for a long time, Beaucerons were not the nice dogs they are today, and there are a lots a people who sees them as vicious dog.

As they were slowly replaced by border collies, breeder changed their way of selection. And today, we have a very stable breed, witch is still protective of his pack but also very suitable as family dog, sports, search and rescue....

As you know, there is black and tan beaucerons ans harlequins. At some point harlequins were not appreciated and not much bred. This is this lack of selection in the color that made harlequins beaucerons a little more timid ad sometimes with health issues. But it changed a few years ago, people loving this color more and more.

Harlequins are now, generally as good as black and tan beaucerons.

But, as you said, this color fades with time. Grey becomes darker and darker.

Here is my harlequin beauceron when he was 3 months old:











and here he is now 3 1/2 years:









I will update later on, about raising them and what to expect in that breed.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Thank you for chiming in BasRouge! Your Beauceron is very pretty. I am hoping to get one of my own soon.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

BasRouge said:


> Hi, actually, this is the thread that drives me here, so I guess I'm just gonna tell you about the Beauceron.
> 
> I'm french and I live in France. Beaucerons are veeeery commun over here.
> 
> ...




Thank you so much for your post. This is a breed I've been interested in for a couple years now but because they're not very common here in the states, it's difficult to find a solid breeder. If you have any recommendations, I wouldn't be opposed. In fact, I personally would greatly appreciate any further insight you have to offer regarding the breed and breeders.


----------



## BasRouge (Jan 27, 2014)

You're most welcome!

I have to say I don't know any breeder in the US. I know quite a few in here, but I understand it's a long and expensive trip to take, so that should be the one point I couldn't help you with :blush:

Beaucerons and their health:
As many large breeds, beaucerons are very sensitives of bloating/torsion of stomach, but not more than a GSD so you should take the same precautions regarding feeding.
Hip dyplasia is also a problem in the breed but every dog with pedigree is tested in france and only good subjects are supposed to be bred.

Otherwise, I'm not aware of any other health issue for this one breed in particular. 


Raising a baby beauce:
Beaucerons puppy will need, as all dogs in my opinion, to be socialized from early age. In France we get our puppies at 8 weeks of age. I bring them everywhere with me from that point on. They need to see all kind of places and all kind of people and meet balanced dogs. Don't forget they were originally bred to be suspicious about strangers, that has to be done to have a pup at ease in any situation. Don't worry even well socialized, a beauceron will protect his pack, his home, his humans.
Beauceron pups should not be running or jumping before at least 12 months old. They're heavy dogs, growing fast but maturing slowly. Of course, a pup will be willing to do it before this age, but that would not be healthy for his bones.
Beaucerons are highly clever dogs, and they will try their best to please you. They should be trained nicely with consistency. Do never hurt a beauceron physically, further more if it's out of misunderstanding or frutration. They have a huge sense of justice. If it's not fair to their eyes, they will tell you.
Beaucerons can be bored very easily. they need to be challenged even in training. Do not ask them to do the same thing over and over again. He will be bored out of his skull, furthermore if he showed you already that he knew what youre were asking him. Keep on open mind, you would not like doing the same thing over and over yourself! 
Beaucerons will be puppies until at least 3 ou 4 years old in their mind. Bitches matures a little younger, in general.
Potty training is easy with those guys.
Beaucerons will enjoy a yard, yes, but it's not a obligation, as long as you can exercise them everyday. They will enjoy a yard mostly if you're in it. Beaucerons are veeeery attached to their humans. Everwhere you go, they go, period. In france, we often hear that beaucerons have only one master, in my experience, beaucerons can answer to different and every person in the family, but there is a situation that needs clarification, he will turn to his one referent person and occult the others.

*There is a phase, around 6 to 8 months old, where baby beauucerons will be more sensitive about anything that could happen. Usually, at that age, my pup stay home, safe place. *


Breeding:
Beaucerons are usually easy to bred. Give birth without problems, most of the time. One thing to know: 2 harlequins should never ever be bred together.
here is a pic of such a mariage:









sure, it's beautiful to some eyes, but these dogs have a poor health with skin and fur problems, can be blind or deaf and lots of other issues.

I will be updating this again later. 
If you have any questions... please ask.


----------



## BasRouge (Jan 27, 2014)

Living with a Beauceron:
Beaucerons are "easy". Very calm inside a house, they will lay down not to far from you. But if you wanna go for a walk, they're ok with it. Biking, hicking, riding horses, play ? Always ok. They have lots of energy as long as you will need it. They love to be useful and challenged, do find an activity for them. Sports, herding, OB, whatever.
They are not barkers. If they do bark, then something is happening. None of the beaucerons I've known, past and present, had prey drive whatsoever. But simply put whatever animal between their legs and they will adopt and protect it. 
They are very good with kids, but you will have to set up their manners, beaucerons are a little rough at first, but usually they can make the difference between adults and children , beeing rough with the first ones and very gentle with the seconds. Clever, told you. 
Beaucerons have double dew claws on their hind legs that would need to be checked out every now and then and cut if necessary. 









Beaucerons can live up to 17. Usually around 15. As all old dogs, they will maybe need treatment for heart, or kidneys or arthritis at the end of their days.



Well, beaucerons are my favorite breed. And I should warn you: once you owned one, once you connected with those gentle, noble and loyal dogs, you can never turn back. You would forever miss those dark eyes touching your very soul, melting your heart, each and everytime. Be Warned


----------



## Harmonica (Jan 4, 2014)

I'll probably consider a Beauc sometime in the future. When the time comes I'll look at breeders, most likely will import one from France. Beautiful dogs! I prefer them with uncropped ears.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

basrouge, what a nice post!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm glad you mentioned the double dew claws. I noticed this on my trainers dog. I intended on asking her about it but never had the opportunity in class.


----------

